# Cage Fans



## IndysMamma

Hey 

Can anyone tell me the best/cheapest fans/where to buy them?

Am showing Indy and Gypsy next month and if it's anything like this month... gonna be a scorcher.

Donny Dome is normally fairly cool but don't want to risk my babies. Especially Gypsy in her fluffy warm semi-long coat


----------



## Donskie

There are some on Ebay, searh lazybones, they are around £9.99 each plus postage. Hope this helps. The blue fans you see at shows are around £30.


----------



## BSH

I have the cheaper black ones. I am not convinced how useful they actually are for the cats but it makes me feel as though I have done something. It was roasting at the Somerset Show yesterday (perhaaps it was just me being hormonal but I was getting very dehydrated, so lord knows how the cats felt).

The blue ones on ebay look smarter but not sure if they are better fans overall. The thermostat function is of little use to me. Anyone got one who can comment?

ProSelect Thermostatic Dog Cooling Car Crate / Cage Fan | eBay UK


----------



## BSH

Found the more expensive fan here also, but cheaper, even with P&P @ £3.95.

Everything for dogs: dog cages for dog crate training, dog runs and dog kennels, dog beds, dog leads and collar.......

The revies seem favourable too.


----------



## IndysMamma

I was considering just taking chemical icepacks that you smash and shake - and stick em under the blanket?


----------



## Donskie

It was very hot at Merseyside show yesterday, we only had cheap battery operated fan on top of Babooshka's pen but she seemed happy enough with it and laid under it. Only cost a quid at poundland, but did its job. I will be buying a better quality fan for next show and will take a couple of ice packs for under her blanket. I anticipate the Humberside show will be quite warm in there.


----------



## rcmadd

we bought 2 from crystal clear stall at the midlands county show... reccommended by a judge.


----------



## poshmog

I was at the Somerset yesterday and my two had very flat cool packs that I got from Dunhelm Mill shop and they sat on them happily ,just put their show blankets on top


----------



## raggs

We have tried several different ones but found the Blue type they sell at the shows to be about the best, and they also have a variable fan speed on them, they can be used on the top or hang onto the front of the pens, A lot of exhibitors are now using cooler blocks under blanckets and they do seem to be ok .good luck........Chris.


----------



## rcmadd

the ones we got are black.. slightly smaller than the blue ones... have 2 speeds and can attach to the front or placed on top... they were £15 each.


----------

